# ? about removing interior trim...



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey, i've decided to paint the interior trim on my 98 sx but im having trouble removing some of the trim. I don't want to break anything so I've decided to ask. First is the center console trim, I found the screw in the middle of the two buttons (defrost and emergency lights) but once i pull out the trim the buttons come out with it. Is the something i have to push or something i have to disconnect to get the trim to come out? Also the trim around the mirror adjust swith and the cruise control buttons, that also came out all together and i was wondering how people managed to paint that trim. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, when u pull the center piece off u will need to disconnect the buttons for the defroster and the hazzards, its fairly simple.....and as far as the other switch box for the cruise control etc.....u can take all those lil boxes off and paint whatever u want...... PM me on AIM for better details


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

I figured out the center console, thanks. As far as the cruise control thing goes, when i took it out i found a white cable that was disconnected is it supposed to be that way?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

actually no, there shouldnt be any disconnected cables, PM and i'll send u pics of how mine came out


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

what about the air vents? how do you take those out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

I didn't know you could take those out, can you?


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

elchivas said:


> *I didn't know you could take those out, can you? *


Someone had to put them in, so I'm sure they can come out. I mean what if one breaks? I'm sure you wouldn't have to replace the whole dash to fix one vent. I'm not exactly sure how they are removed because I've never had a need to remove them. 

I'm thinking they may pop out. I will try to get one out later on and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

No, the vent trim is integrated into the dash... it's all one big piece.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the vent trim IS the dash, but if you want to paint the vent, I believe the vents can be removed from beind. The plastic tubing that channels the air to the vents needs to be removed first. It's a real PITA if you ask me/


----------

